# Brian Harvey, Pronounced K9



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Protection workshop with Brian Harvey, founder of Pronounced K9
Sat/Sun. May 14/15, 2016 
Hosted by O.G. Inselstadt Schutzhund Club. 
Hazelhurst, Wis. 54531

We have a limited number of working spots available & unlimited auditor spots.

Working Spots:
$175 Sat/Sun if paid in full BEFORE March 14th, 2016.
$225 Sat/Sun, $100 deposit required.
**Each Handler will be allowed to bring one helper free of charge, with a paid in full working spot.**

Auditors:
$30/day
$50 Sat/Sun.

Start times:
Saturday 9:00am (CST)
Sunday 8:00am (CST)

Lunch will be available on grounds
Dinner TBD closer to date. 

**NO TAKING PHOTOS OR VIDEO ALLOWED WITHOUT PRIOR PERMISSION**
More info on Brian & his training philosophy can be found here: Pronounced K9 | The Premier On-Line Protection Dog Training Club

Contact me with any questions or for an entry form.
msg on here or email at [email protected]

List of nearby motels:https://www.google.com/maps/search/motels+in+hazelhurst,+wis/@45.7980826,-89.8538035,11z


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Looking forward to the weekend, and it'll be a good learning experience for our helpers as well


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

We still have a few working spots available & the early-bird price ends soon.

This workshop is NOT limited to schutzhund dogs only. Ringsport, PP, etc are all welcomed. 
Brian will be doing suit work also, if that's what you & your dog prefer.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

And note that participants with a working spot can bring a helper free of charge. You both have insight on how to continue to work the dog, and it's a two for one


----------

